# What's your favorite number 7?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

As before, regardless of genre or anything else.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

The two 7's in 1770, because that's Beethoven's birth year!! 

But if you're looking for something more literal, then I'd probably go with Beethoven's Seventh Symphony.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahler symphony no 7, if just one is allowed.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pugg said:


> ... if just one is allowed.


Around here, rules are hard to enforce. I've talked with the mods about flogging, but can't seem to get much support.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Around here, rules are hard to enforce. I've talked with the mods about flogging, but can't seem to get much support.


I wonder how long it takes till someone squeezes in a second one.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Sibelius symphony 7


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Prokofiev Piano Sonata 7, Maurizio Pollini

(Though Beethoven Symphony 7 comes close) PLEASE DONT FLOG ME!!


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I wonder how long it takes till someone squeezes in a second one.


I think Bettina already did that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Shosty's Leningrad.


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

Per Nørgård's Symphony No. 7


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Mahler's 7th.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Beethoven's 7th symphony.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Haydn: Die sieben letzten Worte unseres Erlösers am Kreuze


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Track number *7* on disc 2 of this set, my favorite prelude at the moment in Book I of the WTC (G minor).


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Beethoven 7th symphony. Especially second movement!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Mahler 7 immediately comes to mind


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

There are too many great 7th symphonies to give a simple answer.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Sibelius. 
Then Beethoven and Bruckner


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

The Dvorak Seventh


----------



## billinrio (Sep 10, 2017)

The cantata _Seven, They Are Seven _(Russian: _Семеро их_), Op.30 by Prokofiev.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2017)

KenOC said:


> As before, regardless of genre or anything else.


A somewhat open-ended invitation. I'm quite fond of my birthday, which falls on a 7th...and 7 days from Christmas...and the 7th month in the UK is generally pretty warm and dry, so that's appealing too...Give me long enough and I'll be able to think of a whole lot more 7s.

Sibelius 7th symphony.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Book 7 of Stephen King's Dark Tower series.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven's Leonore Overture No. 7.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Iris Pietro Mascagni´s seventh opera.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Here are seven sevenths 

Sibelius 7th Symphony 
Beethoven 7th Symphony 
Beethoven 7th piano trio "Archduke"
Dvorak 7th Symphony 
Shostakovich 7th Symphony 
Shostakovich 7th String Quartet
Mahler 7th Symphony


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Beethoven: 7th symphony, 7th string quartet
Dvorák
Bruckner
Sibelius
Glazunov
Vaughan Williams
Prokofiev: 7th symphony, 7th piano sonata


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Symphonies:

Beethoven 7
Bruckner 7
Shostakovich 7
Mennin 7

also -
Sibelius 7
Dvorak 7 
Mahler 7
Vaughan Williams 7
Prokofieff 7

Stg 4tets:

Beethoven 7 [Raz 1]
Shostakovich 7

Pno sonatas:

Prokofieff 7


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Mahler's 7th symphony.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Mahler's 7th symphony is also my favorite, with a shout out to Beethoven's and Bruckner's.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I like senza sordino's seven sevenths idea, so my top seven are:

Beethoven 7th Symphony
Beethoven 7th piano trio "Archduke"
Bruckner 7th Symphony
Dvorak 7th Symphony
Sibelius 7th Symphony 
Wagner's 7th music drama, _Parsifal_
Puccini's 7th opera, _La Fanciulla del West_


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Mahler 7, hands down. An honorable mention goes to Beethoven's miraculous 7th piano sonata, one of the greatest works he wrote.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I couldn't decide on 4, but this one's easy - Mahler.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Tristan said:


> Mahler's 7th symphony is also my favorite, with a shout out to Beethoven's and Bruckner's.


I second and heartily concur (15 characters completed).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Cello Concerto: Boccherini
Symphony: Beethoven (Honorable mention: Dvorak)
Piano Sonata: Haydn (Honorable mention: Beethoven)
Piano Concerto: Mozart
Serenade: Mozart
String Quartet: Beethoven


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

7 sevenths for me:

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7
Berg: Wozzeck, op. 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 7
Pettersson: Symphony No. 7
Haas: String Quartet No. 7
Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 "Archduke"
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 7 "White Mass"


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Janspe said:


> Mahler 7, hands down. An honorable mention goes to Beethoven's miraculous 7th piano sonata, one of the greatest works he wrote.


Are you sure you don't mean the _opus_ 7 piano sonata? I like that one quite a lot - No. 4, the Grand Sonata. I never thought much of No. 7 though (Op. 10, No. 3).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I definitely meant No. 7 on my list, as I have heard great versions from Kikuchi and Barenboim. I did have the nickname attached to the wrong sonata, though, so thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

7 is a lucky number for symphonies :-

*Symphonies*
Bruckner
Beethoven
Dvorak
Mahler
Pettersson
Simpson 
Penderecki

Beethoven String Quartet 7


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Polyphemus said:


> 7 is a lucky number for symphonies :-
> 
> *Symphonies*
> Bruckner
> ...


Also, Haydn's Seventh Symphony, "Le midi."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I would like to add Haydn no 7.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

No doubts in this one. Bruckner's 7th


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Beethoven's 7th symphony.


the same here and second mov. is the best in it


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Another captivated fan here of Beethoven's 7th Symphony. It seems to build a structure of beauty, warmth, strength, and peace in to which listener can enter, and put down their burdens with a grateful sigh, and just BE.


----------



## Honegger (Sep 8, 2017)

Mahler 7
Scriabin 7
Shostakovich sym 7

uhh.... Brian 7??


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

CypressWillow said:


> Another captivated fan here of Beethoven's 7th Symphony. It seems to build a structure of beauty, warmth, strength, and peace in to which listener can enter, and put down their burdens with a grateful sigh, and just BE.


My favorite part is when, in the finale, everything grinds down to the bottom strings and then rebuilds with that wonderful looping figure right up into the blaze of the coda.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

*Bruckner *7
*Vaughan Williams* 7 (Antartica) gets a honorable mention
*Rautavaara *7 is also top contender.

Hell, let it be my Top 3, okay?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Dvorak! No.......Beethoven. No.......Dvorak. No wait.......Beethoven. Oh crap.......BEETHVORAK!!!


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

I am waiting for Leif Segerstam's 777th symphony. It can't be much longer now, can it?

Actually, like the most posters here, I am of the opinion that the best 7s are Beethoven, Mahler and Dvorak Symphonies no 7.

Some musicologists consider that Schubert's unfinished symphony be numbered as 7. If so, I will include it to my list.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Beethoven's 7th symphony.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Schumann,
Tschaikovsky,
Brahms,
Mendelssohn,
Saint Saens,

Ok sorry!!! Just testing!!!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

13. I've lived at three different no. 13 addresses and they were happy houses. Had a few cars with 13 in the numberplate too (just coincidentally).


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

This is the greatest recording I've heard. Absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

*George Lloyd.*

. . . . .


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Portamento said:


> *George Lloyd.*
> 
> . . . . .


Didn't sound quite as bad as I expected.


----------



## prokofiev (Sep 24, 2017)

Bruckner 7- i have nightmares of being a distracted percussionist in the second movement of that piece :lol:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Another vote for George Lloyd. I love Beethoven's, Mahler's and Shostakovich's 7th symphonies, but so many of their other symphonies are masterpieces that I feel compelled to make room for someone else.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

prokofiev said:


> Bruckner 7- i have nightmares of being a distracted percussionist in the second movement of that piece :lol:


There are versions of that symphony that don't have percussion at all. And to me it sounds bland and an anti-climax!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

David C Coleman said:


> There are versions of that symphony that don't have percussion at all. And to me it sounds bland and an anti-climax!


Because in this case (original version) the climax weight shifts onto the following funeral chorale in Wagner tubas.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

I note that THE genius isn't much mentioned here. I mean, what kind of genius can't write a great 7th symphony? :devil:


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Azol said:


> Because in this case (original version) the climax weight shifts onto the following funeral chorale in Wagner tubas.


True but it could also be that they use that version because the percussionists didn't want to sit through 45 minutes of music for their one and only glorious moment!? lol


----------

